# Dehydrated Raw



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

good question - I am curious to hear the answers.

I don't have a problem traveling with raw. I just finished making up enough for a week. Vinnie and I will be on the road from Sunday to the following Saturday. The food is packed in individual Lock-n-Lock containers (air and water tight) and is now in the freezer. If I were going to be gone longer than that, I would just go to a local grocery store.

Sometimes I will travel with Honest Kitchen food (the grain free versions). They are not too expensive for short periods of time.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i don't see why not- shows in winter i just take raw- as it stays frozen in the ccar easy enough. 

but i take dehyrdated in summef... just easier. That said my biggest issue with the dehyrdated is all that stuff in it i don't normally feed and it's not cheaper. . .


----------

